# 24 Heures du Mans 2009: Regulations Adjustments for LM P1 and LM P2 Categories



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The performance analysis of prototype diesel and prototype gasoline race cars at Sebring and Barcelona has been found a benefit remained for diesel engines. To ensure the equivalence between different engines, the ACO, in accordance with its commitments, has decided to impose changes upon prototypes equipped with a diesel engine effective from the race at Spa-Francorchamps.
* Full Story *


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: 24 Heures du Mans 2009: Regulations Adjustments fo ... ([email protected])*

Trying to curb that "unfair advantage."


----------

